# Mohegan Sun Arena Concert Venue (Uncasville, CT)



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Has anyone seen a concert at the Mohegan Sun Arena in CT? I'm curious because the venue looks relatively small (10,000 seats), and they've booked some interesting acts for 2014 (eg, Bruce Springsteen in May).


----------

